# My first Share: Moroccan Clay and Coconut Laundry :pic heavy



## moosie (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is my first share.  These are my 4th and 5th soaps I've made.  I'm still a total noob and experimenting like mad.

I made the Moroccan clay soap last week.  It has Olive, Coconut, Shea, Apricot, Castor & Cocoa.  Its scented with Vanilla absolute (will never use again) Sweet Orange, Cedar and Myrrh essential oils.  I used the clay to add a little color to the body and tried to swirl it on top.  The essential oils made my soap trace super fast and it got really thick by the time I poured it so I couldn't get swirls so I just tried to make a swirly design.

Its cute and all but I think I'll stick to square bars, I like it simple.

Here is some fun pix.  Ridiculously crooked cutting makes for fun artsy photos 

Here it is in my new acrylic mold from soap making resource.  I really like it but this soap was really sticky so I had to put it in the oven to get it to release.  I had to cut in on the bottom piece bc I couldn't get that off.






out of the mold





And here are the artsy fartsy pix









my favorite









Here is my 100% coconut bar. I was buying laundry bars for my laundry powder I use for my cloth diapers.  Now that I can make my own I tried a coconut bar.  I love how white it is.  I left it to harden overnight, big mistake.  I searched as much as I could find about laundry bars on here but I never read about how hard it got and how fast.  I went to cut it and it just crumbled.  Its not a problem since I was going to powder it up anyway for the laundry recipe.  But I wanted to give some away so I'll have to try again another time to get some bars.

oh and by the way this thing slipped right out of the acrylic mold easy peasy.











Thanks for looking, I also made a 100% olive bar that is at my moms house.  I have many more recipes in my book waiting to be created!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the look of your Moroccan Clay and the recipe sounds wonderful. You'll have to let us know what the lather is like after it cures. I really like the textured top.

Your coconut laundry bar looks good, too. I've never made a laundry bar but I've been saying for a long time that I want to try MikeInPdx's recipe.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lovely photos!  I think the moroccan clay looks great, nice textured tops.


----------



## giantolive (Jan 28, 2012)

Both look fantastic! The Moroccan clay one looks edible with the top looking like frosting and the 100% coconut, love the stark whiteness.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 29, 2012)

Two great looking soaps.  The Moroccan clay soap looks fantastic and aroma sounds wonderful!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely soaps.  I wish my early efforts had turned out half as well.  Congrats!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2012)

very pretty moosie!! I love your little mold too


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome soaps!

Just a quick bit of advice about using homemade laundry soap on cloth diapers...I cloth diaper my son (cotton prefolds and pocket diapers) and have already had to strip them several times. It seems that the CO will leave a residue (even at 0% superfat) and can cause stink/and or repelling. I've switched to a cloth diaper safe detergent and hoping I've fixed the stink issue.


----------



## TheSoapSmith (Jan 29, 2012)

Your Morrocan Clay looks gorgeous.  Whenever I make laundry soap I use Palm Kernal Flakes 100%.  But be prepared It gets harder than CO and does at 100%.  Or at least mine did.


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments . I'm totally hooked on this!  Hope I can keep sharing...

And thanks for the laundry tips!  Did you find the build up was on your poly fabrics or cottons?  I use fitteds and covers because I don't like the synthetic fabrics and the stink maybe that's why I got stink with those


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops just re read and saw you use prefolds 
The bar I had bought previously for it was a palm and coconut bar
I wonder if I'll see a difference

Oh and I also use the full amount not a smaller amount like they used to say for diapers.  Hope they will still be okay so far so good


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 30, 2012)

We use a combination. Prefolds with covers during the day and pocket diapers with microfiber inserts at night and when he's with the grandparents. It's mostly the pocket diapers and inserts that get stinky, although my husband found a prefold that had the stink  I do wash them together though b/c my stash is still really small, so that could have something to do with it.

I am really wanting to get away from the synthetics though. I'm thinking of making some pocket diapers with an organic cotton/hemp liner with a hemp insert (if my sewing skills will allow lol). And I want to try some fitteds as well.

Anyway, I hope you don't get the stink!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome soaps! Your Moroccan Clay looks and sounds wonderful!!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! 
The Moroccan Clay looks so pretty, the colors make it look desert-y! Your photos look awesome as well.
Please continue to share, we love pretty soap pictures.


----------



## Francis (Feb 2, 2012)

Ditto, we love looking at lovely soap photos. Thank you for sharing and thanks for letting us know how your new soap mold is working out. The Moroccan Clay looks so heartwarming and yummy. The whiteness of the CO soap is great too.


----------

